# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Looking For suggestions on my Tackle

## Billy13426

I was looking for some suggestions on the gear that I always keep in my tacklebox. Since most of you guys are more experienced then me I was wondering if you would leave some Ideas please.

Thank you, Billy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh8Hi8dZh_k

----------


## LowKey

What do you intend to catch?

----------


## Billy13426

Catfish, Panfish, Bass, Walleye Primarily

----------


## hunter63

FAK, needle nose pliers, spark plug........
More hooks and leaders.....Tackle boxes are no fun if not tangled up with leaders and hooks....

----------


## Duece

Bottle of hand sanitzer,small stone touching up hook points,some type of stringer(chain,rope,etc)magnifying glass,cheap led fladhlight for glow in dark jig heads
D

----------


## Billy13426

I normally have a leatherman sidekick with me and a few bandages in my pocket when I go fishing

----------


## hunter63

> I normally have a leatherman sidekick with me and a few bandages in my pocket when I go fishing


Put some in your tackle box, anyway.....and a fire starting kit......Just trust me on this......

----------


## Billy13426

Ok will do

----------


## LowKey

Bottle of hand sanitizer and a sharpening stone? 
Traveling light is the order of the day when I go fishing.

I do keep the bottle of hand sanitizer in the truck, it's to get the baitfish smell off my hands before stopping for lunch on the way home.
And the stone is out in the garage. Fishing time is for fishing and I have yet to ever have a hook get dull in an afternoon. Most of the fresh water hooks are laser set anyway. A stone would just dull them up IMO. The stone is only for the occasional surf-casting hook that gets a little rusty over the winter (I don't use stainless or anodized. Hooks should rust away if lost.)

First aid kit is a must.  Make sure the needle nose pliers have a wire cutter on them that will cut through the heaviest hook you use for fresh water fishing. My surf casting first aid kit has "pain relieving" type antibiotic in it. It's nice for when you get nicked by a striper fin but could be at least semi-useful if hand-hooked with a #6 hook.

I have two sets of tackle. Fresh and salt. I only bring with me what I'll use for the day when surf casting. Most walks are over a mile down the beach to get to the good spots and carrying gear and bait on the way out or gear and a 30lb striper on the way back can be wearisome. A good heavy knife is essential. A fillet knife is handy for fish that are legal to fillet (not stripers.) A cheap poncho and a length of rope are handy if it rains (I put on the poncho and tie the rope at my waist to keep it from flapping around and keep on fishing.) Plenty of Water is a good thing to carry. 

I've posted my gear list here somewhere before. Will try to find it.

For panfish, they'll eat anything that floats and pops like a bug. The bigger the hook, the bigger the panfish. Usually.

Catfish, I only have success in slow moving channels bottom fishing with a live worm rigged Texas style.

Bass are an "it depends" fish. The lake where I do most fishing is full of large mouth bass. Depending on the type and time of day what lure is used. Most of the time, in the mornings rain or shine I'll use red or green Yamamoto worms rigged Texas style or maybe a frog popper. I don't like using Yamamotos Whacky rigged because they are too fragile. In the evening on a clear day I use a wounded minnow type Rapela that floats but dives when retrieved. Retrieve it erratically and they'll take it. If it's raining, I use a sinking wounded minnow type on slow retrieve.

Never fished for walleye. No idea.

----------


## Batch

I fish Florida rig or Texas rig on soft plastics. I prefer a Florida rig on a Berkley Power Bait with a glass rattle or two stuffed into it. I also like sluggos when the bite is slow or for twitchin the lily pads or grass. I fish those unweighted with a couple of glass rattles stuffed in them. 

I'll run some spinner baits and I like a double buzz bait also. I put a stinger hook on the buzz bait and will run a chartreuse tail on the stinger.

I run a jitterbug in the lily pads for top water and a pop-R or a Zara Spook or a Rapala no9 gold shiner split back in more open water.

I have different tackle boxes for different types of fishing. I'll usually have a couple of bait tabs in my box or bag. I may not plan on fishing live bait, Butm, them tabs might allow me to take advantage of an opportunity I wasn't prepared for. Either cast netting bait or having someone who is done fishing give you their live bait and having to improvise a baitwell.

Also a folding trowel for digging bait. You hit a good spot and turn the soil 5 or 6 times and you can get some good grubs for bait.

A small assortment of Mepps spinners are a good way to make up on slow bite days.

Throw a couple $1 rain ponchos in the box. A pump insect repellant.

I don't care for plastic bobbers and use the foam ones. I also use the weighted foam ones. Which make all the difference when slinging a shiner into the wind.

----------


## Billy13426

ok thank you guys for the information

----------

